# Are hedgehogs climbers?



## NicoleStott (Jan 1, 2010)

I was thinking of buying one of those hard plastic kiddie pools to keep my hedgehog in. I thought it would be an inexpensive, yet spacious cage. But I wondered, could she climb out? The edge is probably a 1ft high. 
What do you think?
Nicole
and Quilla(mean 'ole)mina


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, hedgehogs have been known to climb out of the pools.


----------

